# Any estate agents about?



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Me and dh want to sell our house, the thing is we have had quite a lot of jobs to do with the house and gardens and we have only just got a few bits and bobs to do (luckily got a friend to help out as dh HATES diy)
Anyway dh has said it is too close to Xmas so wait until spring to sell. I know what he is saying but I want the house gone and us moved. With the market being like it is I don't know if waiting is such a good idea. Do we have any estate agents on FF that will be honest with me and tell me if I should listen to my head and wait till spring when all the gardens will be in bloom and when the housing market generally picks up or listen to my heart that tells me I don't like this area, don't really want to be here for Xmas but coming up to Xmas is a v difficult time to sell, and I am a v impatient person at the best of times!

Anyone?


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi hun, 

Im no estate agent but have recently faced the same dilemma.

We were in two minds as to whether to put the house on the market now or wait til the house will look better with the spring flowers etc.

We decided to put the house up for sale immediately as once we'd decided to move, I couldnt wait around. Yes, the market may not be as fast as Christmas approaches but there may always be a buyer no matter what the season is. At the end of the day, if people need to move, then they need to move. That was my thoughts on it.

We've decided to market the house now and then re-launch it in the spring if its not sold beforehand. That way we are not wasting anytime. The jobs that have needed to be done are work in progress!! 

How long have you lived where you are now? Are you planning on going far? I find that once we deicded it was as if our house didnt belong to us anymore!!  Wierd but easier I guess!!

Good luck hun.x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya Mae hun

Thank you for your response, it is a hard decision isn't it? I spoke to dh when he got up and we are thinking of getting some prices of how much they charge (never sold before) and maybe a couple of valuations but not sure if we should wait till we have got the last of the jobs done first. 

Where we are my dh has lived for most of his live, we have been in this particular house for 8 yrs which is a v long time for me as I have lived all over the place. We are going closer to dh work and where there are nicer schools they are not v good here so we are moving to a different town. We are not buying though as want to see if we like an area before we buy.

Oh I know what you mean about the house not feeling like it belongs to you anymore, as soon as we decided to sell (which was around June I think!) I just want to be gone from here. 

When dh mentioned the "more people buy in spring" I did say that there are always people buying whatever the season so thanks for that   

Good luck on selling hun, are you moving far? Going to a bigger or smaller house and most importantly have you started looking around at any houses? I have to admit I did like looking round for houses   I am v nosey  

x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Me and hubby sold our last house in the New Year a few years ago, seemed to be a good time to sell as that's when most people feel like a fresh start and want to move (we were lucky and it sold within hours of the 1st viewing with a few people outbidding each other).


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks HippyChicky that makes sense that people might think new year and a new start   I hope we are as lucky as you and it sells within hours x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Make a list now of little odd jobs you need to do in the house, then declutter, see if friends/family can store stuff for you.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I have done a list, to be honest I am a bit ocd with lists   I need to have a right good clean and declutter like you said, my spare room is full to the top of junk     Right defo going to go to some estate agents tomorrow, would they do a valuation and take into account the few jobs we need to do or is it better to wait till all jobs are done?


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

you could tell them about the jobs to be done and that they will be finished before you put the house up for sale, we had only done half of the retiling in the kitchen but promised we'd get it finished, get a few valuations from different estate agents and make sure you find out exactly how much commission they will take, we never had to have a HIPS done on our house but you'll have to get that done at some point as well (not sure if all houses have to have it done now)


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Thanks hun, am off this aft to see what they all charge and get some of them round in the next 2 weeks and go from there  
Yes all houses have to have a HIPS done now


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi MAL,

Just thought I would share my experience with you.....

After 10 years of living in our current house, I decided before the summer hols to get a few valuations. They came back very favourable but we decided to hold off until after the holidays as we were away and thought we wouldn't be able to devote much time to doing those little jobs that needed doing.

So we put it on the market after the hols (an extra £5,000 on the previous valuations) and we sold in 2 days!!   to a couple who are first time buyers.

Our dilema now is that we have viewed many properties and not having much luck finding properties in the range we are looking at. We did find one last week that we both loved, put an offer in and after 6 days the vendor rejected it!! It wouldn't have been a chain either as it was a vacant property! 

I suppose what I'm saying is, look to see if there are properties, in the range you are looking at, coming onto the market. We are finding that it is slowing now probably because of the run up to Christmas.
We are finding it pretty stressful at the moment because we can't find anywhere to match most of our requirements but at the end of the day, we shouldn't feel pressured as we know our buyers are using the opportunity to save up money.

We declutterted when we put the house up for sale and that was a good thing to do...just terrifies me now that when we do find somewhere, how on earth do you pack up a whole house?  

Good Luck anyway whatever you decide to do.

Carla
x.x.x.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Pingu

Thanks v much hun. I got the prices off the estate agents but I think I am going to wait until spring. I really want to move but just think the market is slowing down with the come up to Xmas and by the time I have got the little jobs done and decided on an agent we are going to be in November. 

Fab news you got a offer straight away for your house and I hope you find something v soon   Luckily we are not buying a house when we move, so we don't need to look at buying one. 

Thanks for your posts ladies xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

We always seem to move just before christmas  
We moved to our current house 3 days before christmas day in 2007 and the previous one 3 days before christmas day in 1999  

Was veryyy stressful to say the least 


x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG cant even begin to imagine how stressful that was Suzie   I just don't have the energy to do it to be honest and like you said all that stress, think my head would explode with the worry! Never say never though, me and dh seem to like to do things the hard/difficult way so might change our minds again   x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

We put our house on the market middle of September 2007 (a week after Alex turned 1) and moved into the new house on 2nd November!!  We sold on the second viewing whilst we were on holiday - whoops!!


----------

